# Jetta 2006 SAT Sirius question



## Dorin (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello,
I have just purchased a 2006 Jetta that came with the old model radio, the one with the MIX button without the SAT option. I also purchased a OEM radio that was pulled from a 2008 Jetta with SAT option (the SAT button on the lower left side). I am a newbie in the car audio world so I will need some eye openers.
My questions are:
1 - Can I replace the old radio with the new one? Can I use the same harness that came originally with the 2006 Jetta?
2 - If radio replacement is possible, how can I install the SAT receiver (OEM form VW with Sirius)? Are any cables needed? Where can I put the receiver? I have read in the forums that the location for Jetta is in the trunk. Is 2006 Jetta pre-wired for the receiver or I have to pull some wires from the dash-board to the trunk.
3 - What kind of cables can I use in case the 2006 Jetta is not pre-wired for the receiver in the trunk? From where can I buy them?
Any suggestions will be more than welcome.
Regards,
Dorin


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

most likely your car is not prerun for factory sat, you will need a SAT radio controlling radio, the sat tuner module, a sat radio antenna, and a sat tuner harness, I can supply the Sat tuner harness to you , it is a custom made part and is made per order, please call or e-mail me for further info


----------



## Dorin (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

What is your email address?


----------



## Dorin (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I have the sat radio and the sat receiver but I am missing the harness and the antenna. Do you have antenna too?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dorin)*

I don't have the factory one, but I have some aftermarket ones that can be modified to fit the factory tuner


----------



## Dorin (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

John,
Another question, after I will install the new SAT radio and the Sat tunner, in the future I want to be able to install a bluetooth and/or an iPod interface. the question is: Can I have all three components working togheder (Sat, Bluetooth and iPod - this is the order of prefference)? What should I need? I am asking this because I want to order the harness for the SAT radio and maybe I need another one.
Regards,
Dorin


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dorin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dorin* »_John,
Another question, after I will install the new SAT radio and the Sat tunner, in the future I want to be able to install a bluetooth and/or an iPod interface. the question is: Can I have all three components working togheder (Sat, Bluetooth and iPod - this is the order of prefference)? What should I need? I am asking this because I want to order the harness for the SAT radio and maybe I need another one.
Regards,
Dorin

If you're hooking up a factory style satellite tuner, then iPod interface is definitely possible (preferably our i-VW-R







). Bluetooth should also be a possibility, whichever route you go on it, and it will not interfere with your audio sources.


----------



## Dorin (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I have the OEM version 7 radio and the OEM Sat both from VW. I am planning to use DICE for the iPod and somethng else (I don't know what) for bluetooth.


----------

